# 95 Nissan Maxima questions???



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey! Well I just bought a 95 Nissan Maxima from a private owner...really really good condition, except for a few things and I was wondering if anyone could help me out seeing as how I'm just a gal who doesnt know too much about cars  SO these are the things that I need help on
- My A/C squeals when I turn the car on
- My wheel size is 15"...I think they are too small and rubbing against my brakes... is that possible?
- The leather on the top left hand corner of my drivers seat and the top right hand corner of my passenger seat is like ripped away...how can I replace the leather seats?

Thank you sooo much for ya'lls replys! 
Also... anyone in Nashville, TN w/ a Maxima too?? Girls preferably...!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

OMGHi2Ux2!!!

lol, just kidding...
Welcome to NissanForums. Good choice in a car.

Let's see.
1) AC Squealing...perhaps the belts are old and need to be changed.
2) Wheel size 15"? Are they stock? They shouldn't rub the brakes whatsoever. Are you having some sort of metal sound or rubbing while you're driving?
3) Replacing the seats might be a little harder of a task. Best bet would be to call around to some junkyards to see if they have any available. Online prices could be more $$ than you ever expected to pay.

<---In Texas and not a girl, sorry.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2004)

Hey...thank you sooo much! I got my fan belt changed and the squeal is gone!  And about the wheels and seats...I'm clueless but thanks for the imput I need to find a junkyard around here!


----------



## Terran (May 7, 2004)

15" is the stock size so probably not rubbing. Can you describe what they look like or do you know whether they are the stock ones? Maybe the brake calipers are siezed. You should definitely get the noise figured out as it could be a sign of a dangerous problem. You should check out maxima.org, it gets lots more traffic than this site so you can get many more answers. If they can't help you out and you decide to get it checked out by a mechanic you may want to get a guy to take it for you (preferably one who can pretend to know what he's talking about) so some [email protected] mechanic doesn't try to rip you off. For seats I think their is a site called leatherseats.com or something that people on the org have used, look around in the faqs over there for that.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Hey...thank you sooo much! I got my fan belt changed and the squeal is gone!  And about the wheels and seats...I'm clueless but thanks for the imput I need to find a junkyard around here!


LaVergne and Smyrna have a ton of junk yards. You should start there.


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

since when the 95 MAX has a fan belt??? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2004)

lol yea it wasnt the belt as my daddy reminded me...Thank you Terran for saying that about letting a guy take my car, cause they ripped me off so bad...the noise is already back and they "cant give me a repair record" of what was even done to it...gosh darn. So anyway...no my wheels are "14 Niche brand aluminum I think they have 5 spokes that kind spiral out a little?? They look alright..but too small I want some "17 ones  But anyway thanks Terran alot for your reply!


----------

